# Warm-up-Marathon am 15. April im schönen Solling [37603 Holzminden]



## .Torben.H. (7. März 2007)

*Esrmal ein sportliches "Hallo" an alle MTBler...*

Da die neue Saison quasi schon vor der Tür steht   wollte ich euch mal einen schönen "*Warm-up-Marathon" am 15. April* in den Weiten des Sollings vorschlagen.Der Marazhon findet im Namen der "Challenge4mtb"http://www.challenge4mtb.de/  statt und setzt somit den Startschuss für die MTBler in dieser Region. 
Falls ihr auf den Geschmack gekommen  seid und weitere Infos erhalten möchtet dan klickt einfach hier:
http://marathon.ddmc-solling.de/

Für weitere Fragen etc einfach posten ich Helfe gerne und freue mich über jede Diskusion.

Mfg

Torben und der DDMC Solling http://www.team-ddmc.de/


----------



## ratpack (9. März 2007)

Hallo Torben,
da werden wir auf alle Fälle dabei sein.
Vielleicht kommen wir Ostern schon mal zum "Strecke anschauen".
Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Torben.H. (10. März 2007)

Hallo Dieter

Wir wollen vlt. auch schon  vor dem Rennen ein- oder zweimal anbieten die Strecke  zu fahren aber das ist noch nicht ganz sicher.....Aber Ostern ist bestimmt was im Funpark los.

Mfg Torben


----------



## RAINBOW (10. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

zum Thema Warm-up-Marathon, auch nochmal ein paar Worte von mir...
Ja, es wird definitiv zwei geführte Touren auf der Marathonstrecke geben. Erster Termin wird voraussichtlich am Sonntag, den 25. März stattfinden. Genaue Termine kündige ich hier vorher aber auch nochmal an.

Die Online Anmeldung ist übrigens über die o.g. Veranstaltungshomepage möglich. Weitere Bilder der Strecke werden auch in Kürze auf der Page veröffentlicht.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## ratpack (18. März 2007)

Hallo,
falls ich nicht arbeiten muss, werde ich mir die Strecke des Warm-up-Marathons auf alle Fälle am kommenden Sonntag schon mal anschauen. Wann soll es denn losgehen?
Gruß Dieter


----------



## RAINBOW (22. März 2007)

Hallo Dieter,

die geführte Tour findet am kommenden Sonntag um 10:30 Uhr, Treffpunkt in Hellental am Lönskrug, statt.

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## ratpack (23. März 2007)

Super,
werde versuchen pünktlich zu sein. 
Gruß Dieter


----------



## xbiker1000 (2. April 2007)

Wird die Strecke noch mal abgefahren???? Konnte das letzte mal leider nicht mit


----------



## hakuso (3. April 2007)

Am Ostermontag um 10.30 Uhr ab Lönskrug Hellental


----------



## .Torben.H. (6. April 2007)

Richtig! Ich hoffe es kommen auch paar Leute zusammen, wr sind immer offen für neue Gesichter und die Strecke ist top  


Aso und wer am Samstag den7 April noch nicht weiß der kann bei uns im Funpark http://www.parson.de/kumlehn/ http://www.team-ddmc.de vorbeikommen und beim Feuerspringen der Downhiller zusehen. Der NDR ist auch da und am kommen Donnerstag wird das ganze im TV übertragen. Los geht das ganze um 16 Uhr 

Mfg
Torben


----------



## hakuso (8. April 2007)

Die Übertragung war Live am Ostersamstag um 19.30 und heute morgen war die Wiederholung zu sehen. Also nix mehr am Donnerstag... 

Dann bis morgen 10.30 ab Lönskrug Hellental.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. April 2007)

Hi,

kann jemand, der die Strecke schon abgefahren ist, eine paar Infos posten ?
Streckenbeschaffenheit, Schwierigkeitsgrad, Höhenmeter pro Runde.

Wiesenanstiege, - abfahrten ?
Grobe Wurzeltrails ?
Tragepassagen ?

Ist die Strecke mit Hardtail ohne Federgabel zügig befahrbar ?

Bis dann


----------



## .Torben.H. (10. April 2007)

Hallo roudy_da_tree

Also Schwierigkeitsgrad auf einer Skala von 1-10, würd ich sagen 4. Der 1te Berg nach dem Ziel hats in sich!!! Aber ansonsten Top Strecke zum Gas machen. Zum Thema Wiesenanstiege: Wird sagen sind 500 Meter aber dafür auch schön Berg auf .  Tragepassagen gibts meiner Meinung nicht wen man etwas geübt im MTB fahren ist. Und zum Punkt Hardtail ohne Federgabel: Ist kein Problem!! Höhenprofil: http://marathon.ddmc-solling.de/bilder/pma.jpg

Mfg Torben


----------



## atrailsnail (12. April 2007)

Hat jemand Interesse, mit mir eine Fahrgemeinschaft zu bilden?
Komme aus Neustadt, d.h. Hannover liegt auf der Strecke und kann auch den Fahrer machen. 

jöb


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. April 2007)

atrailsnail schrieb:


> Hat jemand Interesse, mit mir eine Fahrgemeinschaft zu bilden?
> Komme aus Neustadt, d.h. Hannover liegt auf der Strecke und kann auch den Fahrer machen.
> 
> jöb



Hi Snail,

wir hatten mal Kontakt wg. Hannover - Osnabrück - Hannover.
Fahre selbst hin, können uns aber dort treffen.
Welche Strecke fährst du ?
Welche Zeit planst du ? Nicht das ich ein Klotz an deinem Bein bin.
Mein Plan 52 km in 3h-3,5h (lt. Veranstalter 1500 hm)


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. April 2007)

War ein Super Marathon. wetter passte, die Strecken waren super ausgesucht und beschildert.
Aber ich habe auch eine Anmerkungen: vielleicht ist ein Verpflegungspunkt nach einen Steigung besser.
ansonsten


----------



## Peter88 (15. April 2007)

Ja, echt Klasse.
Strecke war zwar fahrtechnisch langweilig. Aber als Warm-up ok.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felixxx (15. April 2007)

Wirklich schöne und interessante Strecke, super tolle Organisation  

@ 289: Mein Kollege 251 (2m, Sigma Trikot) hat freundlicherweise von Dir 'ne SKS Pumpe bekommen, weil seine kaputt war. Allerdings hat er Dich im Zielbereich nicht mehr gefunden.
Schick' mir bitte 'ne PM mit Deiner Adresse - dann kann er sie Dir zuschicken, und vielen Dank für die Hilfe  

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## .Torben.H. (15. April 2007)

DAs freut uns zu hören das es euch gefallen hat!!!Und Verbesserungsvorschläge sind herzlich wilkommen damit wir es das nächste Jahr noch besser machen können. Wir hoffen das wir euch alle da wiedersehen werden. Viel Erfolg bei eurer kommenden Saison!!!

MfG Torben im Namen des DDMCs


----------



## Wischlappen (15. April 2007)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Strecke war zwar fahrtechnisch langweilig.



Hallo?

Für eine Marathonstrecke war der Kurs doch sehr abwechslungsreich. Der zweite Rundenabschnitt hatte doch schon fast CC-Charakter 



> Aber ich habe auch eine Anmerkungen: vielleicht ist ein Verpflegungspunkt nach einen Steigung besser



Wer will den bei maxixmal 50 km an eine Verpflegungsstelle ranfahren?



Nur diese Klassenstückelung bei den Marathons ist doch echt lächerlich! So kommt doch noch der größte Dilettant in irgendeiner Wertung aufs Podium 

Für jede Streckenlänge eine Einlaufliste fertig!


----------



## Peter88 (15. April 2007)

Ah Fotos sind auch schon im www.
Sehr fix.


----------



## Molly (16. April 2007)

@1970:
Dilettant: jemand, der etwas aus Liebe tut. (Aus dem Italienischen)


----------



## Wischlappen (16. April 2007)

Molly schrieb:


> @1970:
> Dilettant: jemand, der etwas aus Liebe tut. (Aus dem Italienischen)



ja und? 

Das eine schließt das andere doch nicht aus. Man kann auch etwas aus Liebhaberei tun und das stümperhaft (dt. Sprachgebrauch s. Duden).

Ich bin ein MTB-Dilettant 


... und Brigitte bist du es?


----------



## ratpack (16. April 2007)

Hallo,
um es ganz klar zu sagen:
Der warm-up Marathon war eine tolle Veranstaltung! Von Mountainbikern für Mountainbiker und das mit Begeisterung gemacht. Ich freue mich schon aufs nächste Jahr.
Das war eine super Auftaktveranstaltung für die Challenge4MTB.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Molly (17. April 2007)

Ja, ich bins. 
Wer sonst?


----------



## Wischlappen (17. April 2007)

Molly schrieb:


> Ja, ich bins.
> Wer sonst?



Na dann, Glückwunsch zum Zweiten!


----------

